# The Nuzlocke Thread



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 17, 2010)

If this has been done before, just bump that thread 

​



So yeah! Me and a friend currently have a LeafGreen comic underway, I've written down a manuscript for the first chapter and it is seriously fuckin' epic. Has anyone else made a comic for one of their runs yet?

The fan comics are pretty good too, Robot and Hale's are works of art, as is Freddy's.

So yeah x2! I've just started an Emerald run as May and have a female Mudkip and I will allow user from NF to name her, anyone got any good ideas? 

Also I demand if you have never done a Nuzlocke run and you are reading this to do one, you will gain respect for so many uncommon/under-used pokemon that you would have never had on your team before. It's great! I did one on Pearl not so long ago and lost my Sunstorm (Chimchar) before the first gym, that trainer's Kricketot's Bide was the biggest load of bullshit ever  it went down to 1hp from an Ember and then OHKO'd me. I cried


----------



## KidTony (Oct 18, 2010)

name the mudkip kippers

it  sounds like a mudkip name


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 23, 2010)

Just had my first failed run, Maxie whooped my ass at Mt. Chimney. Mightyena hax killed my Marshtomp, the Golbat took out my Electrike and Loudred (before Olga the Vigoroth took revenge for my lost comrades), then the Camerupt swept what was left of my team. I'll be starting off again now, this time with Treecko.

I'm surprised no one else has posted anything about the actual challenge, have you all never done one of these or are you just too chicken?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 23, 2010)

What I need is a used Emerald and I'll give it a go myself. Until then, I'm sticking with my saved files.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 23, 2010)

You not got Roms?


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2010)

I love Nuzlocke. Would love to make a comic of it once I can draw better .


----------



## KidTony (Oct 24, 2010)

OK, I'm doing my first run at this but I'm cheating. I have a 2X experience hack. I did this because i suck and would not last two minutes otherwise, but i fear i made it too easy...

I also cheated in that i had an egg Bagon and i chose it as my first pokemon, but in doing that i never used my starter to even it out. I did this because in all my runthroughs i never once used salamance and i wanted to at least use one once.

I'm following the mandatory rules, but not the optional rules. I also put the limit of myself of only one healing item used per fight and only against boss characters (gym leaders, eliter 4, etc.

And since I'm cheating i also added the rule that i cannot change pkmon in the fight, i have to keep them in no matter what for the whole fight, until they win or faint.

My party so far

-Level 60 Jolteon named Icy.

I got the Evee that the lady at hearthome gave me. I wasn't against the rules to accept a pokemon someone gave you right? Anyway, i named her icy because i originally though to turn her into a glacion, but i got the thunderstone and changed my mind lol

Move set so far

-Thunder Shock
-Thunder Wave
-Thunder
-Bite

She is a special attacker.

-Level 58 Golduck named Ducky.

Caught this one as a psyduck early and made him my water type. He's a special attacker. His move set is:

-Aqua jet
-Water Pulse
-Hydro Pump
-Confusion

-Level 56 Medicham named Smarty

-Caught him in the outskirts of eterna city while i was looking for a bronzor, well tough lock. He's sort of a physical sweeper, though his stats kind of suck.

-Drain Punch
-High-Jump Kick
-Ice Punch
-Recover

Level 54. Salamance named Hardy

This was my starter. Like i said i wanted to do a runthrough with salamance, so i changed my starter for him. He's a physical sweeper.

-Dragon Claw
-Crunch
-Flame Blast
-Roost

My HM slave is a level 16. Gligar. I have one roster spot left and I'll take the first ice type i can get my hands on. Hoping for a snover since i've never used him before.

I just finished beating Crasher Wake.

Yeah, needless to say i'm not having much trouble lol


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 25, 2010)

You're so overlevelled


----------



## KidTony (Oct 25, 2010)

lol i was considering using the 4x exp hack. Imagine then... lol


----------



## Stroev (Nov 14, 2010)

Bumping, as I may be starting a Sapphire or Diamond Nuzlocke soon.


----------



## firefist (Nov 14, 2010)

might start a yellow nuzlocke.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2010)

I would be too frustrated to even try the Nuzlocke run.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 15, 2010)

If only I had the skills of a drawfag, then I could recreate my adventures.

Once I finish doing some stuff with my current team, that is.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 16, 2010)

omg been reading these comics 

EPIC FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Stroev (Nov 19, 2010)

Goodbye, Amuro the Wingull. Together with Beautifly and Mudkip, we could have raped all the way past Flannery. But no, Geodude and the fucking lolrockthrow ruined it all. You guys were even my very first original trio for 3rd gen...

Btw, if I ever get a Kojondo in a nuzlocke in B/W and it dies, I'll replicate Master Asia's final moments in G Gundam due to similarities in desgin.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 22, 2010)

Derp, encountered Zubat instead of Makuhita, so even if Amuro lived, I couldn't replicate my original Sapphire team.

That said, it was short knowing you and raising you up 5 levels, Asuka the Electrike. But now, a rarity joins the crew! 

_*DAZZLING THE LEAGUE! TAKUTO THE VOLBEAT!*_


----------



## Stroev (Nov 23, 2010)

Holy fucking shit. 

Nono the Spoink and Boss Borot the Slugma taken out 5 minutes of being caught and in good shape. Domon the Machop was caught after another pokemon was met, when I thought that I caught it in a different route(mixed up 111 & 112). Guy, my Marshtomp was wtfpwned by Flannery's Torkoal's... Flail. After surviving numerous Body Slams, paralysis, and infatuation, it's HP drops like a rock from full health.

Now I need to resort to trolling Norman with a soon-to-be Shedinja, my rare Lunatone Tetsuya, and newcomer Kamina the Anorith. Along with oldies Takuto and Noriko. Really gonna have to grind now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 9, 2010)

Starting a Nuzlocke run on LeafGreen considering I've done everything I did with the last save. Might pick up SS for a continuation should I go so far.

Hopefully I'll make a comic to go with it.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd like to know where I can find more of the one posted in the comic thread here.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 10, 2010)

My version of Nuzlocke is taking on opponents way out of my league.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by PKMN Breeder Albert!
PKMN Breeder Albert sent out Lv52 Sudowoodo!
Go! Lv30 Haunter!

The foe's Sudowoodo used Sucker Punch!
But it failed!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo fell asleep!

The foe's Sudowoodo is fast asleep!
Haunter used Curse!
Haunter cut its own HP and put a Curse on the foe's Sudowoodo!
The foe's Sudowoodo is afflicted by the Curse!

The foe's Sudowoodo is fast asleep!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo is already asleep!
The foe's Sudowoodo is afflicted by the Curse!

The foe's Sudowoodo is fast asleep!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo is already asleep!
The foe's Sudowoodo is afflicted by the Curse!

The foe's Sudowoodo is fast asleep!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo is already asleep!
The foe's Sudowoodo is afflicted by the Curse!

The foe's Sudowoodo woke up!
The for's Sudowoodo used Sucker Punch!
But it failed!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Sudowoodo fell asleep!
The foe's Sudowoodo is afflicted by the Curse!
The foe's Sudowoodo fainted!

PKMN Breeder Albert is about to use Raichu!
Will Ryuhou change Pokemon?

Haunter, switch out! Come back!
Go! Lv30 Magneton!
PKMN Breeder Albert sent out Lv53 Raichu!

The foe's Raichu used Thundershock!
It's not very effective...
Magneton used Light Screen!
The Light Screen raised Sp.Def!

The foe's Raichu used Thundershock!
It's not very effective...
Magneton used Flash Cannon!
It's not very effective...

The foe's Raichu used Tail Whip!
Magneton's Def fell!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!
It's not very effective...
The foe's Raichu's Sp.Def fell!

The foe's Raichu used Tail Whip!
Magneton's Def fell!
Magneton used Explosion!
The foe's Raichu fainted!
Magneton fainted!

Go! Lv31 Haunter!
PKMN Breeder Albert sent out Lv51 Roselia!

Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Roselia fell asleep!
The foe's Roselia is fast asleep!

Haunter used Curse!
Haunter cut its own HP and put a curse on Roselia!
The foe's Roselia is fast asleep!
The foe's Roselia is afflicted by the Curse!

Haunter used Dark Pulse!
A critical hit!
The foe's Roselia is fast asleep!
The foe's Roselia is afflicted by the Curse!
The foe's Roselia fainted!

Player defeated PKMN Breeder Albert! 





*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by PKMN Breeder Jennifer!
PKMN Breeder Jennifer sent out Lv52 Mr. Mime!
Go! Lv31 Magneton!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Safeguard!
The foe's team was shrouded in a mystical veil!
Magneton used Light Screen!
The Light Screen raised the Sp.Def of your team!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
It's not very effective...
Magneton used Magnet Bomb!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Psychic!
It's not very effective...
Magneton used Flash Cannon!

The foe's Mr. Mime used Role Play!
The foe's Mr. Mime copied Magneton's ability!
Magneton used Explosion!
Mr. Mime fainted!
Magneton fainted!

Go! Lv30 Roselia!
PKMN Breeder Jennifer sent out Lv51 Roselia!

Roselia used Sleep Powder!
Roselia's attack missed!
The foe's Roselia used Aromatherapy!
A soothing aroma wafted through the air!
Your team's Light Screen wore off!

Roselia used Sleep Powder!
The foe's Roselia fell asleep!
The foe's Roselia is fast asleep!

Roselia, switch out! Come back!
Go! Lv34 Haunter!
PKMN Breeder Jennifer withdrew Roselia!
PKMN Breeder sent out Lv53 Clefable!

Haunter used Hypnosis!
Haunter's attack missed!
The foe's Clefable used Metronome!
The foe's Clefable used Grasswhistle!
Haunter fell asleep!

Haunter is fast asleep!
The foe's Clefable used Metronome!
The foe's Cllefable used Howl!
The foe's Clefable's Atk rose!

Haunter is fast asleep!
The foe's Clefable used Minimize!
The foe's Clefable's evasiveness rose!

Haunter is fast asleep!
The foe's Clefable used Minimize!
The foe's Clefable's evasiveness rose!

Haunter is fast asleep!
The foe's Clefable used Minimize!
The foe's Clefable's evasiveness rose!

Haunter woke up!
Haunter used Hypnosis!
Haunter's attack missed!
The foe's Clefable used Minimize!
The foe's Clefable's evasiveness rose!

Haunter used Hypnosis!
The foe's Clefable fell asleep!
The foe's Clefable is fast asleep!

Haunter, switch out! Come back!
Go! Lv32 Combusken!
The foe's Clefable is fast asleep!

Combusken used Swords Dance!
Combusken's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Clefable is fast asleep!

Combusken used Swords Dance!
Combusken's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Clefable is fast asleep!

Combusken used Swords Dance!
Combusken's Atk sharply rose!
The foe's Clefable woke up!
The foe's Clefable used DoubleSlap!
Hit 3 times!

Combusken used Endure!
Combusken braced itself!
Clefable used DoubleSlap!
Combusken endured the hit!
Hit 5 times!

Combusken used Reversal!
It's super effective!
Clefable fainted!

PKMN Breeder Jennifer sent out Roselia!

Combusken used Quick Attack!
The foe's Roselia used Aromatherapy!
A soothing aroma wafted through the air!

Combusken used Quick Attack!
The foe's Roselia fainted!

Player beat PKMN Breeder Jennifer! 





*Spoiler*: __ 



You are challenged by Rancher Marco!
Rancher Marco sent out Lv57 Ambipom!
Go! Lv32 Magneton!

The foe's Ambipom used Nasty Plot!
The foe's Ambipom's Sp.Atk sharply rose!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!

The foe's Ambipom used Nasty Plot!
The foe's Ambipom's Sp.Atk sharply rose!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!

The foe's Ambipom used Double-Hit!
It's not very effective...
Hit 2 times!
Magneton used Flash Cannon!
Critical hit!
The foe's Ambipom fainted!
Magneton grew to Lv33!
Magneton grew to Lv34!

Rancher Marco sent out Lv58 Golduck!

The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Magneton fainted!

Go! Lv31 Azumarill!

The foe's Golduck used Amnesia!
The foe's Golduck's Sp.Def sharply rose!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Golduck was badly poisoned!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!

The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
It's not very effective...
Azumarill used Aqua Ring!
Azumarill surrounded itself with a veil of water!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Hydro Pump!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck used Zen Headbutt!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Golduck is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!
The foe's Golduck fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv32
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Rancher Marco sent out Lv56 Girafarig!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Doublt-Hit!
Azumarill protected itself!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

The foe's Girafarig used Crunch!
Azumarill's Def fell!
Azumarill used Toxic!
The foe's Girafarig was badly poisoned!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Doublt-Hit!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Zen Headbutt!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Aqua Jet!!
The foe's Girafarig used Crunch
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
Aqua Ring restored 6.25% Azumarill's HP!
Azumarill recovered 6.25% HP with Leftovers!

Azumarill used Protect!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig used Crunch!
Azumarill protected itself!
The foe's Girafarig is hurt by poison!
The foe's Girafarig fainted!
Azumarill grew to Lv33!

Player defeated Rancher Marco! 




Beats releasing my hard Pokesav'd earned Pokemon


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Beats releasing my hard Pokesav'd earned Pokemon


Well too bad...





Stark said:


> I'd like to know where I can find more of the one posted in the comic thread here.


nuzlocke.com Hale's Emerald Hard mode, Robotv7's in the fan comics and the homepage one are some of the best.

Or google "nuzlocke forums" and it should be the first link.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll try to do this on my Emerald version (since I have no use for it any more), it sounds interesting, but a few questions

What if your starter faints?
What is the point to this?


----------



## Stroev (Dec 11, 2010)

Started faints, then release it(or permanently box it).

The point is simply to add a challenge, it was originally just called "hard mode" anyways. Oh and it gives off a different feeling when playing. The loss of plas that were hard earned or trained up well, gone just like that makes the experience differ from normal.

Others just want to make wacky comics like the original.


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2010)

Bioness said:


> What is the point to this?


I believe that all of this happens for a reason.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 11, 2010)

I play by my own rules 

Also can't do cause I beat the game. Might try on HG some time.


----------



## Bioness (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah I have Red, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, and Heartgold I could play this on. I am not restarting my Pearl or White version


----------



## Stroev (Dec 12, 2010)

OH MAN

Just eat Wallace's ass down, now to grind a bit and prep for the final showdown. Heaven or hell, let's rock.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 12, 2010)

Nuzlocke mode is hard on Platinum


----------



## Bioness (Dec 12, 2010)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> Nuzlocke mode is hard on Platinum



How about Black and White, you can't power level in those games!


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 13, 2010)

On my ROM I'm at the 7th gym (now waiting for the western version) and haven't had any difficulty whatsoever so far, and I'm not even Nuzlocking.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 13, 2010)

Bioness said:


> How about Black and White, you can't power level in those games!



What do you mean?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 13, 2010)

They changed the experience formula. So now lower level pokemon will get more exp than if a higher level defeated that same pokemon.

Gain formula

Unlike the great variation in formulas among the six experience groups, there is only a single formula used to determine how much experience a Pok?mon will gain from battle, to the right. In this formula:

    * a is equal to 1 if the fainted Pok?mon is wild, and 1.5 if the fainted Pok?mon is owned by a Trainer.
    * t is equal to 1 if the winning Pok?mon's OT is its current owner, 1.5 if the Pok?mon was gained in a domestic trade, and 1.7 if the Pok?mon was gained in an international trade.
    * b is the base experience yield of the fainted Pok?mon's species, listed here.
    * e is equal to 1.5 if the winning Pok?mon is holding a Lucky Egg, and 1 otherwise.
    * L is the level of the fainted Pok?mon.
          o In Generation V, Lp is the level of the victorious Pok?mon. 
    * s is the number of Pok?mon that participated in the battle and have not fainted. If any Pok?mon in the party is holding an Exp. Share, s is equal to 2, and for the rest of the Pok?mon, s is equal to twice the number of Pok?mon that participated instead. 

In Generation V, the experience gain formula was revamped. The constant divisor of 7 was changed to 5, and a factor was added that took the battling Pok?mon's level into account.

Also, a constant of 1 was added to each battle, presumably to prevent a defeated Pok?mon from yielding 0 experience due to a very low ratio between levels.



tl'dr: experience is now weighted depending on your level


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 13, 2010)

^ Epic. Finally I'll get rewarded for taking on Lv50+s with a team of Lv30s


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

Not that it counts for you.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 14, 2010)

It's not like I'm using any Wondertombs or anything 

Besides, Invinsableye > Wondertomb


----------



## Stroev (Dec 14, 2010)

You are scum upon the [nuzlocke] earth!


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 20, 2010)

Starting a run on Emerald with my Treeko, Estabon.  With a name like that, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Bioness (Dec 20, 2010)

DragonTiger said:


> Starting a run on Emerald with my Treeko, Estabon.  With a name like that, what could possibly go wrong?



I'm pass the 2nd Gym on my Emerald with my Grovyle, Titiko...and yeah basically Brawly of the second gym killed all 5 of my other Pokemon, and I was EXTREMELY lucky Titiko survived. I caught an Electrike and as soon as he entered the battlefield he died too...so its just me, my Titiko and an Abra that knows Teleport and Flash . .. I'm soooo screwed


----------



## Stroev (Dec 23, 2010)

Grinding for Elite 4; Wallace was hella easy.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 23, 2010)

LeafGreen run.

Rules: Madatory (Rule one Exception - All pokemon that have fainted are placed in DEAD box)
Extra Rules: If the first encounter on a route, cave, etc. is a duplicate, it still counts. Shinies and gift pokemon are excempt from the rule.
Optional Rule 3 in effect - Not yet worked on but chronicled... (Meaning I have the story beyond the intro, but I can't make the intro wacky...)

Trainer name: Neil
Current Location: Mt. Moon

Current Team:
Soaker (Wartortle) Lv. 17
Reginald (Fearow) Lv. 25
Melody (Jigglypuff) Lv. 13
Mr. Fish (Magikarp) Lv. 10
Remilia (Zubat) Lv. 10
Kani (Butterfree) Lv. 14

Reserves:
Enoi (Pidgey) Lv. 14
Spoch (Pidgey) Lv. 14

DEAD:
None yet! =D


Progress: Level grind'd Reginald in a section of Mt. Moon that has only Paras. Planning to grind Enoi and Spoch in the same area. Planning on leveling up rest of team to make sure dependence of Reginald isn't necessary.

The duplicate rule is in effect for the comic mainly, so in case the first encounters are Pidgey, I can make a running gag out of it. *PIDGEY!*

(Melody sort of ruined it...)


----------



## Bioness (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump:

plus forgot to update, I beat the Elite Four with ease .. . sadly my Sceptile did not make it . . .

and I had lost many others along the way . . .but was victorious in the end!


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2011)

I really need to get back on track. Need to train and go to Victory Road.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 24, 2011)

Meh I really didn't have to train for mine, it was extremely easy.

My mains were my Sceptile and Crobat

I had a Registeel for taking hits, an HM slave Gyarados

But I may have kinda cheated with catching the lvl 70 Rayquaza , though I only used him a few times


----------



## Stroev (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah, here I'm simply using Kyogre as my strongest.

Don't even know if Rayquaza is catchable at this point or post game anyways.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 2, 2011)

Just failed my Nuzlocke run on my Diamond version while at the 7th gym FML


----------



## Bioness (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ultra (Jul 24, 2011)

I started a nuzlocke run on Platinum.

Said fuck it after my level 14 luxio was killed by the 1rst gym leader with a critical hit.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 25, 2011)

^ Comics or it didn't happen


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

I've beaten Emerald, and am currently on Platinum using the 2nd stage of Nuzlocke (second from easiest)


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2011)

gotta do this with yellow.

shit will be so cash.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 26, 2011)

It is actually much easier with no healing with pokecenter since you can just go back home especially after you obtain fly.


----------



## firefist (Jul 26, 2011)

started a yellow nuzlocke.


Zeus and me gonna rock the pokeworld.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

vegitabo said:


> It is actually much easier with no healing with pokecenter since you can just go back home especially after you obtain fly.



That's cheating

But yeah fuck doing the no heal or no items


----------



## Ultra (Jul 30, 2011)

Started a new nuzlocke on Platinum.

None dead, though a geodude almost killed my Monferno with magnitude 8. In Hearthrome currently.

Been spending the last 3 days trying to get a ater stone for my eevee 

Lv 26 Monferno
Lv 26 Luxio
Lv 26 Staravia
Lv 13 Bidoof
Lv 20 Eevee
Lv 20 Shieldon (Fuck this thing)


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

I completed only one Nuzlocke run
Diamond
after many failed attempts aka entire team wiped = reset the save file
I think about 5 times I failed before I made a file that curbstomped everything. 

That is why I have a major respect for Milotic 
In Diamond I started with Chimchar
and i always used repels in mt coronet to avoid annoying 5 step encounters every fucking time

*Feebas was a late game accident.*
I had my super rod quick equipped and i accidentally used it in the foggy part
Female Feebas
I looked at it and I hated it. 
WTF! I wasted all this time and money using repels thru mt coronet for MOST OF THE GAME
then I get this fish?
Fuck. I wanted to restart my game. 
But those are not the rules now are they.
W/e.
I caught it.
I named her Madeline. 
...
Good times. I eventually stuffed her with dry poffins and at level 20! 
Milotic. God Damn O:
It's like Gyrados's Pretty Cousin.
Except Not as Strong :/

And she totally helped me catch a Scyther. 
I got so lucky in Diamond. With catching Pokemon and the friends I made. 

Madeline [Milotic], Ripp[Machamp], Bobo[Infernape], Liliana[Roserade] Alison[Altaria] and Slash[Scizor]

Nuzlocke Run
You gave me the greatest friends a Pokemon trainer could ever need.
Excuse me while I cry now.
For the good times and my dead.

It has been so long. Since I've seen my friends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2012)

story made me tear up a bit...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm going to borrow this thread to tell the story of my nuzlocke, I hope you don't mind.

Anyway...

This is the first time I'm trying this challenge. I've beaten pokemon yellow last year, and I realised how ridiculously easy those games become after you force youself not to train every cool pokemon you find, and only use 6.  It was the first pokemon RPG game I beat (besides colosseum), because I always used to train dozens of pokemons. So now I'm moving to gen II, and I've decided to add this extra challenge.

Rules:

- Nickname every pokemon.
- If they die, I got to release them.
- The first pokemon I meet in each route has to be caught, and if I miss, no more pokemon on that route. But I don't have to catch duplicates if I don't want, and I am allowed to try over and over until I find pokemon on a different evolution chain than those I own.

The game? Pokemon Crystal.


*Spoiler*: _ Day 1_ 





So I began. I chose a Totodile, which I chose to name Mr. Zero (my starter just has to be a One Piece reference). The game progressed normally, as Mr. Zero leveled and pwned wild pokemon and my Rival's Chikorita. Then I got the first 5 pokeballs, and the nuzlocke started.

I first caught Mickey, a Ratatta in route 29. Then I took a detour to route 46 and caught a Geodude, which I called Natgeo. I was really satisfied with this one, since it was going to help me at the first gym. Then I went to route 30, caught a Hoot-Hoot (Hedwig), finally a Bellsprout in route 31 (Bellzebub). 

My team looked good, I had grinded them to level 5 and proceeded to defeat route 31's trainers. My pokemon came close to death some times, but I soon got used to changing them before the worst happened. Finally, I tried to catch a Zubat in Dark Cave, but that weak thing died before I could catch it. So much for having a full team at the gym...

Then it came. The first gym challenge. I was ready to have Natgeo show them who is the boss. And at first it looked like I would, as Falkner's Pidgey fell quickly under the might of Mr. Zero. Then he sent out his trumph card, the Pidgeotto.

And then I realised what is so great about Nuzlocke. Normally, I would sent every pokemon of mine as sacrifical lambs to weaken the Pidgeotto, save the one with a type advantage (Natgeo) to last, and use it to win the battle. But this time, I was facing a level 9 monster who could, literally, murder most of my pokemon with two hits. On top of that, I had forgotten he had Mud Slap (been so long since I've played this game), and even Natgeo wasn't safe from him. The good news is that I had Hedwig use Foresight on him, so my accuracy was secured, but I don't recall using so many potions in a first gym battle ever before. It was thrilling, and getting this badge without losing any pokemon felt pretty good.

I'm loving this challenge. And now I'm going to visit Sprout Tower, in hopes of getting a Gastly. Wish me good luck.

My team:

 Mr. Zero (Lv. 9)
 Natgeo (Lv. 8)
 Hedwig (Lv. 7)
 Mickey (Lv. 6)
 Bellzebub (Lv. 5)





*Spoiler*: _ Day 2_ 





Day 2 started in the morning, when I went to Sprout Tower, and soon remembered there are no Gastlys to be found during the day. Fortunatelly, dupes clause protected me from catching another Rattata, so I decided to go ahead with the game and come back to sprout tower at night. Thus, me and my team crushed that army of bellsprots, got the HM, and moved to the next route.

Then I got to meet another annoying part of Nuzlocke: shitty pokemon. In my way to Azalea, I caught a Unown (meh), a Hoppip (meh) and a Zubat (meh). But my 5-man team grew stronger and stronger while defeating every trainer that standed on my way to the second badge.

Every thing was fine as I got through Union Cave. And then I decided to challenge that hiker on lv33. 

I killed his Geodude easily with Bellzebub, and then he sent a Machop. I sent Hedwig to counter the fighting pokemon, but I guess the he didn't agree with me. His answer with a low kick, that murdered my dear owl in one hit. Making me pay for underestimating the power of a machop, and the weight of a Hoot-Hoot.

Like in Harry Potter and the Dealthy Hallows, Hedwig was the first to die. In an attempt to replace it, I tried to catch a Spearow on route 33, but my team killed it in one critical hit, probably to tell me that their friend was not going to be replaced.

So I went Azalea Town, to bury my dead friend in the PC. And do the Slowpoke Well quest (catching an lame Slowpoke in the process). And then I went the gym. And started killing bugs. With Hyper Fangs, Water Guns and Rock Throws, my team mercilessly killed every bug in that building, for I wanted revenge for my bird, and Bugsy and his trainers were going to provide it for me. After crushing Bugsy's Schyther with two rocks, I left the gym, holding the Hive Badge in my hand, and having fulfilled my revenge.

After healing my pokemon and the center, I went to face the final challenge that Azalea had to offer, the battle with my Rival (which I called Rival as I had no better idea for a name). Zubat and Gastly were easy targets. After them, Rival sent Bayleef, and I decided to send Mickey for the job. His hyper fang was getting quite powerful, and I thought it would be good enough to kill the grass pokemon. It went like this:

- Mickey used Hyper Fang. Took 1/4 of Bayleef's HP.
- Bayleef used Razor Leaf. Attack missed.
(I thought of switching pokemon, but the rattata was at full health, so why not keep fighting?)
- Mickey used Hyper Fang. Took more 1/4 HP.
- Bayleef used Razor Leaf. Critical Hit. OHKO.

...

Shit.

I then had Bellzebub take care of Bayleef, like I should have done since the beginning. And I went to the center to bury the second party member in the same day. Because Nuzlocke didn't think killing one pokemon was enough, I had to lose two to learn not to underestimate this hellish mode. 

At least, I managed to go back to Sprout Tower, and finally caught a Gastly. Next day, I'm going to Goldenrod.

My team:

 Mr. Zero (Lv. 15)
 Natgeo (Lv. 16)
 Bellzebub (Lv. 14)
 Spaceghost (Lv. 7)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2012)

Tear jerking this is.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, I'd like to ask something.

Is it okay in nuzlocke to trade pokemon back and forth to evolve them? I mean pokemon like Kadabra and Graveler, who only evolve when traded.

Of course, I've raised those pokemon since I've caught them, and I've never let them die, but technically if I trade pokemon I might be breaking nuzlocke's rules, since I'm getting outside pokemon in the process. But on the other hand, I feel like I'm being crippled by having to use not fully evolved pokemon.

Yes, I know I'm supposed to make my own rules, but I wanted to hear someone else's opinion.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2013)

I did. 
There is nothing against the rules 
However
If you trade it you should trade back to get it. 
I feel that if you trade your grav at like lvl 30 or like a lvl 40 grav that would be cheating the idea.

That's how i got Ripp to go from machoke to Champ :33
trade and trade back.

Like i think the only rule broken with trading in a nuzlocke is trading a fodder pokemon for a beefier pokemon from another game


----------



## Sasori (Mar 18, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I completed only one Nuzlocke run
> Diamond
> after many failed attempts aka entire team wiped = reset the save file
> I think about 5 times I failed before I made a file that curbstomped everything.
> ...


What are you talking about???

Milotic is one of the rarest and best pokemon in R/S/D.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 20, 2013)

Sasori said:


> What are you talking about???
> 
> Milotic is one of the rarest and best pokemon in R/S/D.



I never knew that xD
I used nothing but repels in the cave
by accident hit my rod over the water/fog and well  feebas O:
Lucky and since it was technically my first encounter I caught it :33

Madeline :33


----------



## Sasori (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you know how difficult it is to find Feebass?

It's all RNG in that small pond -- only one tile has it. And you happened to fish it by chance.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2013)

really? didnt know
but thanks for letting me know :3

Super lucky x3


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait so were you angry that you got the Feebas? I can't tell.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea. He didn't know what it was, what it evolves into, and ultimately how rare it is lol.

RAREST POKEMON IN R/S YO


----------



## Bioness (Mar 25, 2013)

The probability of finding a water tile with Feebas in Mt. Coronet is 1/132, with four possible fishing spots on 528 water tiles.

The probability of finding a water tile with Feebas on Route 119 is 1/72.66666..., with six possible fishing spots on 436 water tiles.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 25, 2013)

RNG is a bitch though.

It's easy to think in terms of numbers, but it's a well known fact that real life emotions influence RNG.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2013)

ive played fire emblem
ive been RNG ass fucked long enough by that game so that pokemon should lemme get lucky :33


----------



## Bioness (Mar 27, 2013)

Sasori said:


> RNG is a bitch though.
> 
> It's easy to think in terms of numbers, but it's a well known fact that real life emotions influence RNG.



Emotions are illogical and warp the reality. So please tell me how your emotions influence a computer program with set data value.

When I was going after Feebas I went to each title in order and fished there twice. Once you find the correct tile you can easily caught dozens of Feebas in a relatively short time. As long as you stay in the area the tile location won't change.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2013)

Milotic is :33


----------



## Bioness (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Sasori (Mar 30, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Emotions are illogical and warp the reality. So please tell me how your emotions influence a computer program with set data value.


Humour. Do you has it?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2013)

Doing another Diamond Nuzlocke run but as a girl

first reply get to pick mah starter


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2013)

Go with Piplup. Name it Gunter.

And make your name Princess Bubblegum. Or Peebles if letter restriction.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2013)

Come on hurry up this briefcase music is


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 11, 2013)

well fuck died already
i crit a bidoof after it crit me and i killed it

then a starly crit me for death
made all of 3 patches of tall grass in this nuzlocke run
FUCKING FAILURE


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2013)

What in the shit is Nuzlocke and why does it sound retarded?


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> well fuck died already
> i crit a bidoof after it crit me and i killed it
> 
> then a starly crit me for death
> ...


That must be the worst run in the history of Nuzlockes


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 12, 2013)

Sasori said:


> That must be the worst run in the history of Nuzlockes



Probably unless someone lost to their rival in the other games. 
Or to the lvl 2 starly xDD


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2013)

alright doing a nuzlocke in soulsilver and i neaqrly failed 2 times because of weedle's poison sting D: made it the pokemon center counter with 4 hp each time D:

also the point where u get pokeballs is like soooo long D:


current team:
Cyndaquil - Sol Badguy
Pidgey - Flyboy - route 29
Geodude - Rockman - route 46
Weedle - Bumble Bee - route 30
Egg

falkner got ripped
geodude rock throw'd pidgey to death
Cyndaquil burned pidgetto then i switched back to geodude as sol got low and that fucker used roost like 20 times


----------



## Sasori (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds promising.

Good luck.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Sounds promising.
> 
> Good luck.



i made it passed 3 patches of grass this time so... yeah xD


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 29, 2013)

Cyndaquil -> Quilava - Sol Badguy
Pidgey - Flyboy - route 29
Geodude - Rockman - route 46
Beedrill - Bumble Bee - route 30
Togepi - TIMMAY! - Egg
mareep -> Flaffy - Zappy - route 32


----------



## Axl Low (May 4, 2013)

Rockman is trying to learn Selfde--

NO.
STOP.

Also, pidgey and geodude solo'd Whitney

Clefairy at 1/2 hp used metronome
Explosion
and it missed Pidgey from 2 sand attacks


----------



## Sasori (May 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Axl Low (May 5, 2013)

i hit like 2 magnitude 7's and a 10 and then i just started chucking rocks at miltank after rock polishing twice
stomp was making me flinch D:
 plus charm being ugh

the clefairy thing had me shitting my pants
at first


----------



## Axl Low (May 5, 2013)

MORTY YOU FUCKING FAGGOTTTTTTTTTTTTT
I keep dropping his haunter and gengar to like half hp and he kept using hyper potions
3 over the course of the battle
Jesus
It started out easy
Geodude defense curled and rolled out on gastly and his haunter
Gengar got swept by yawn + confusion slowpoke eventually 
jesus this guy used like 3 hyper potions and confusion from a slowpoke doesnt do enough to gengar and he is just being an asshole using hyper potions GOD DAMN

No casualties thus far in my nuzlocke 

Team is:
janey - Slowpoke - Level 21
Rockman- geodude- level 24
zappy - flaffy - lvl 21
sol badguy - quilava - lvl 27
flyboy - pidgeotto - lvl 22
Eevee - Caliborn - lvl 5

box pokemon: 

beedrill - 15
pineco - 8
togetpi - 8
Nidoran Male - 12

failed encounters:
sudowoodo
pidgey


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2013)

I didn't know there was a new pokemon called Caliborn.

And it's ironic you named him Eevee, a pokemon already in the game.


----------



## Axl Low (May 6, 2013)

Sasori said:


> I didn't know there was a new pokemon called Caliborn.
> 
> And it's ironic you named him Eevee, a pokemon already in the game.



whoops


----------



## Sasori (May 6, 2013)

Nah I was just joking.

I just chuckled when I read your post lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 6, 2013)

@Tim:

I've been intermittently playing a Nuzlocke fire red on my phone.

Team:
Dave/Charmeleon - 21
Eridan/Kadabra - 17
John/Pidgey - 17
Calliope/Ekans - 17
Roxy/Mankey - 17
Sollux/Beedrill - 15

Box
Ms. Paint/Geodude - 16
Furball/Rattata - 15 (hm slave)

Currently grinding to beat Misty with no to minimal casualties. <_>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2013)

should have gotten a pikachu


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 6, 2013)

Yes well Nuzlocke. You need to be REALLY lucky for that.


----------



## Kirito (May 6, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> I completed only one Nuzlocke run
> Diamond
> after many failed attempts aka entire team wiped = reset the save file
> I think about 5 times I failed before I made a file that curbstomped everything.
> ...





you completely remind me of this guy from the manga, bro. :amazed


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Tim:
> 
> I've been intermittently playing a Nuzlocke fire red on my phone.
> 
> ...



Pidgey
do the windy thing


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2013)

5th badge down
lost my tentacool though
he served us well

Toxic spikes then primeRAPE ran him down
put in pidgeotto whirlwind 
poliwrath poisoned 
Poliwrath is setting up for focus punch
lol whirlwird
primeape is poisoned 
lol whirlwind

so lucky i got the pluck TM
I stole poliwrath's berry

Slowpoke rolls them with confusion and poison 

RIP Gl'bgolyb [tentacool]
My first causality of my nuzlocke but earned me a 5th badge


----------



## tgre (May 8, 2013)

Doing a nuzlocke emerald run right now

Pyro/Combusken lvl. 30
Tortilla/Lombre lvl. 29
Batman/Golbat lvl. 30
Aggro Mofo/Gyarados lvl. 27
Slave/Poochyena lvl. 6 (HM SLAVE)
Prom Queen/Kirlia lvl. 28

JUST BEAT FLANNERY

JUST GOT A TRAPINCH IN THE DESERT

GONNA NAME HIM HNNNG

SINCE HE TURNS INTO FLYGON

THIS COULD POSSIBLY BE MY GREATETS NUZLOCKE RUN EVER

Lost a zigzagoon to poison and a dustox to meditite's bide on the way though 

My dustox was amazing

his name was "Mothra" and he was one-shotting most... until he walked into a fucking bulked up Bide off of Meditite.

Should've used gust man

should've used gust ;-;


----------



## Axl Low (May 10, 2013)

caught a shiny tentacool :33
IM NEVER USING IT SO IT CAN NEVER BE RELEASED T_T

Oh and I raped Jasmine 
Yawn + surf = dead steelix
Quilava ran over both magnemites


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2013)

Pryce got ripped by Ampharos and Typholsion.

7 badges down.


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2013)

Oh and these are the rules for my nuzlocke: 

- only one item from a shop but can have w/e quanity
- can catch shinies / legends but cant use [unless first encounter]
- can only use pokemon centers if a pokemon levels up
- all party faint = game over even if I have PC pokemon
- 5 lvls lower than gym leaders highest from 4th badge and on
- no held items except for soothe bell/non battle affectign items 
- headbutt rock smash count as encounters
- NO BREEDING 
- Allowed to recieve fossils and trade pokemon from in game NPCs
- Can only trade pokemon with a trainer/friend if you are gettign teh exact same pokemon back in order to evolve it [golem machamp etc]
-If trading you may not used transfered items via pokemon
- Roaming legendaries do not count as encounters
- No berries
- No revives 
- No Escape Rope


----------



## Xiammes (May 14, 2013)

Starting a volt white 2 nuzlock, my first nuzlock run since my failure during Emerald. Not turning on challenge mode till I beat the second gym.

Starting out with a Charmander


----------



## Axl Low (May 15, 2013)

volt white 2? D:


----------



## Axl Low (May 16, 2013)

FUCKING KIMONO GIRLS!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

RIP
TIMMAY! - Togetic
and Slowsis - Slowpoke

T_____T


----------



## Xiammes (May 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> volt white 2? D:



Its a hack of white 2, basically all the pokemon are available in game and the gym leaders and trainers have been buffed.

Anyways just defeated Cheren, that friend nearly took out my charmander with his munchlax, I had that thing down to minimum accuracy with smoke screen and it uses metronome and gets a psycheup, which restored his accuracy but also took away his attack and defense boosts, managed to finally kill it.

So far my team goes

lvl 14 Charmander(Bruce)
lvl 13 Raltz(Cruz)
lvl 12 Psyduck(OG)
lvl 12 Beautifly(Wormy)

I really didn't want the Psyduck considering my last playthrough of Volt White 2 I used Psyduck.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2013)

Where can I get that hack?

Buffed leaders sounds fun.


----------



## Xiammes (May 18, 2013)

There is a lot more then buffed Gym leaders, for instance in each city with a gym leader battle you can find one of Hoenn's gym leaders and challenge them over and over. Also the buffed trainers are a pain in the ass, level 60+ trainers during victory road and some of them using weather teams.



Also when you Battle N's legendary pokemon its level 105.


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2013)

SHIIIIIIIINY LUGIA
MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2013)

That sounds awesome.

To both the posts above mine.


----------



## Axl Low (May 19, 2013)

Heavy ball + low hp + sleep = <3

haunter [spaceghost] solo'd lugia

current team:
sol badguy - typholsion
spaceghost- haunter
rockman- golem
caliborn - espeon - taking the place of my psychic since Slowsis died T_T
flyboy- pidgeot 
zappy - ampharos

box of usable pokemon:
Rose - Shiny Tentacruel 
Egbert - Shiny Lugia
Jade- growlithe 
Kanaya - Crobat


Bumble bee and Fortress fainted on my way to the elite four


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

e4 team:
typholsion 
ampharos
espeon
golem
tentacruel
haunter

NUZLOCKE ALMOST OVER

elite four will:
Zappy and Spaceghost rape with thunderpunch and shadowball

e4 koga:
Rockman solo'd most with earthquake
Zappy came in and bolted teh every living fuck out of crobat
Crit hit
Typho melted fortress

e4 bruno:
lol espeon psychic STAB'd solo'd even vs onix


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

OMFG THIS BITCH
KAREN GET FUCKED
GET FUCKED GET FUUUUUUUCKED


started out with tentacruel 
toxic spikes
umbron got stab'd surf to death 
its confuse ray and double team got fucked over

vileplume meets typloson and get charred
toxic spikes did shit

gengar toxic spikes again doing shit
haunter shadow balled for death

out comes houndoom
Get poisoned fucker
it nasty plots and gets surfed by tentcruel
berry pops then poison
uses crunch gets surfed

murkrow got raped by thunderbolt from zappy


my main problem is that i have no dragon or ice moves


----------



## Axl Low (May 21, 2013)

SOUL SILVER NUZLOCKED
friend

LANCE CAN EAT SOME SHIT

gyrados got one shotted from a thunderbolt
charizard got charge then thunderbolt'd
dragonite? thunderwave paralyzed switch in golem paralyzed crit stone edge >
charge charge get fire blasted then bolt the son of a bitch
dragon nite- confuse ray hurts itself shadowball hurts its self shadow ball
aerodactyl got stone edged to death by golem


----------



## Taokaka (inactive) (Jun 21, 2013)

Gonna try this on Emerald and LeafGreen 
Let's hope it goes well haha


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2013)

time to continue my soul silver nuzlocke
WE ARE NUZLOCKING KANTO
I REPEAT WE ARE GOING FULL 16 BADGE NUZLOCKE


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2013)

LT SURGE- DEAD
SABRINA - DEAD
ERIKA - BURNED TO DEATH
JANINE - DEAD


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2013)

ITS OVER

Full 16 badge nuzlocke over soul silver with all my restrictions

YESSSSSSSSSS
VICTORY IS MINE


----------



## Bioness (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad you finished


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2013)

I AM THE SILVER KING YEAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sasori (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats.

That is seriously an achievement.

Now make a comic.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 26, 2013)

Gonna give this a try on my emerald and soul silver, I feel like I'm going to fail alot XD


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Gonna give this a try on my emerald and soul silver, I feel like I'm going to fail alot XD



dood i lost on the third patch of grass in diamond


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 26, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> dood i lost on the third patch of grass in diamond



Hey but you landed yourself some nice shiny's


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2013)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Hey but you landed yourself some nice shiny's



well yeah
but i've failed like 3 times before fully finishing soul silver nuzlocke


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyways I have started my Nuzlocke on Soul Silver and data is:

Trainer Name: Aaron
Team: 5 Pokemon

Nerio-Totadile Lv. 11; Location: New Bark Town

Looker-Sentret Lv. 5; Location: Route 29

Autumn-Weedle Lv. 5; Location: Route 30

Shun-Rattata Lv. 5; Location: Route 46

Carrow-Geodude Lv. 4; Location: Dark Cave

Finch-Pidgey Lv. 4; Location: Route 31

Gonna grind a bit to get everyone to Lv. 8 before taking on the Gym and Sprout tower. 

Anyways Rules I'm going by:

1) Must catch first Pokemon I meet in each new Rt./Cave/etc.
2) Pokemon on the Box are reserve list.
3) I can only heal at Poke Centers/Homes 
4) Items I can use are repels only. 
5) I can screw the rules if I meet a shiny.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Nov 15, 2013)

So I just failed my Soul SIlver Nuzlocke, got wiped out by Chuck, his stupid Poliwrath evaded all  of my Feraligator's attacks and landed a Crit. Focus Punch and proceeded to sweep the rest of my team. 

Anyways restarting the game now, currently I only have:

Kenta, Totadile, Lv. 11, Male

and I started a Pokemon Black Nuzlocke as well, it's much easier than Soul SIlver.

I'm currently at Route 4. 

Pokemon: 

1) Santi, Pignite, Lv. 25, Male

2) Shima, Herdier, Lv. 21, Female, Location: Route 1

3) Brea, Gigalith, Lv. 25, Female, Location: Wellspring Cave

4)  Raines, Leavanny, Lv. 26, Male, Location: Pinwheel Forest

5)  Fanny, Scraggy, Lv. 16, Female, Location, Route 4 

Planning on doing a Nuzlocke of Pokemon Emerald and Leaf Green afterwards, need to buy Platinum however I lost that game.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 15, 2013)

Soul Silver is wicked hard.
Especially if you want to rock 16 badges


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 3, 2013)

So just beat steam rolled Morty in Pokemon Soul Silver winning me my fourth badge now. Will have to face Chuck soon but I'm confident this time lmao.

Soul Silver Info:

Trainer: Ryutto

Pokemon Team:

Coroconaw: Nickname: Kenta, Lv. 25, Location: Starter Pokemon

Alakazam: Nickname: Ginyu, Lv. 26, Location: Route 35

Gengar: Nickname: Rei, Lv. 25, Location: Sprout Tower

Nidorino: Nickname: Noel, Lv. 23, Location: Route 36

Golem: Nickname: Sally, Lv. 26, Location: Dark Cave

Only one Pokemon so far has died,

Golbat, Nickname: Tim, Lv. 18, Location: Union Cave

He died at the hands of a Hoothoot, who got a lucky Crit. Confusion after Timmy had just taken down a trainer. He will be missed. 

In other news my friend bought me Pokemon Y as a gift, and requested I do a Wonderlocke for my first adventure in Kalos, lmao.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

Whats a wonderlocke? O:


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Whats a wonderlocke? O:



When you first start, go catch 5 random pokemon then put them all on wonder trade and that's your team, rest of nuzlocke rules apply.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've also seen people do Wonderlock where they still capture a only the first pokemon they found on any given route, but then they wonder trade that pokemon, and I've seen other people wonderlock where they wonder trade their starter after capturing their their first pokemon.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 5, 2013)

I imagine wonderlocke would be difficult without your starter, considering you have a really high chance of getting Pokemon that you can't even control.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 5, 2013)

im gunna get my y for 20 bucks tomorrow @toys r us then im gunna roll chespin squirtle and wondertrade everyone else


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 5, 2013)

Try doing a Pokemon Snakewood Nuzlocke. 

Hardest fan made pokemon game.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyways gonna give a constant update on my Pokemon Y Wonderlocke for all important events.

So on to the info:

Trainer Name: Nagato
Nickname: Pein

Team:

Torchic: Gift via Mystery Gift, Lv. 13

Charmander: Got for my Pikachu called Rai, Lv. 1

Snorlax: Got for my Fletchling, Lv. 16

Pansear (Japanese): Got for my Panpour called Shi, Lv. 18

Trevenant (Japanese): Got for my Froaki called Gamakichi, Lv. 35

Torchic murdered Viola, lmao. And Trevenant somewhat listens to me, surprisingly.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

booted up my copy of Y


TIME FOR A NUZLOCKE

Chespin: Yammy
Scatterbug: Olivia


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

alright nuzlocke over youngster austin swept me with his zigzagoon


----------



## Sasori (Dec 11, 2013)

dat    zig


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 11, 2013)

xD

im kidding

got a fletchlig and a diboof


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 17, 2013)

Was way too into Civ. 5, so barely gonna fight the third gym.

Currently have two dead Pokemon:

Tentacool and Shelder, both were at 22 when they died.

Team: 

Blaziken, Lv. 37 

Charizard, Lv. 37

Snorlax, Lv. 33

Golett, Lv. 33

Breloom, Lv. 36

Bergmite, Lv. 34

Playing with exp. share off and got Bermite at lv. 1 so it took a while to get him up to par, so took the liberty to level up the others.

Just got the ability to use the Mega Stones, gonna try out Mega Charizard, heh.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I just beat Valerie, the sixth gym leader, Golurk took the whole gym to town like a boss. 

Barely gonna head to the Pokeball factory. Although I am kinda sad that I'm nearing the end of my wonderlocke, though this will give me time to focus on the other nuzlockes I have going on. 

Team: 

Blaziken Lv. 46

Charizard Lv. 46

Snorlax Lv. 43

Avalugg Lv. 44

Golurk Lv. 47

Breloom Lv. 45

Kinda overleveled, would hate too see how high I'd be if I had Exp. Share on


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I'm at the final stretch, Victory Road. This is gonna be the end, lets see if I end the Elite 4 with no casualties or how many will fall in battle. 

Almost lost Golurk during the battle with the dancing friend, Tierno I think? Either way I just realized I don't have rock smash or an HM slave so yea... Victory road is gonna take a long time.

Team:

Blaziken Lv. 72

Charizard Lv. 69

Breloom Lv. 66

Snorlax Lv. 64

Avalugg Lv. 68

Golurk Lv. 68

So yep, final stretch.

Edit: Just beat Serena, and got the two Max revives. Elite 4 up next. Gonna only use those two items, other than that no healing just a straight up slug match to the end.

Edit  #2: Just beat the Elite 4, Golurk and Charizard had died too Malva, but like I said they got revived via the two Max Revives given by Serena.

A moment of Silence for Avalugg she fell in battle against Drasna's Noivern.

Avalugg Lv. 75

Now I'm off to take on the Champ. Sadly I don't think Golurk and Blaziken are gonna make it both are yellow.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Dec 22, 2013)

VICTORY   :WOW

I was planning on sacrificing Golurk to weaken Mega Gardevoir yet he got a crit with Heavy Slam and won 

Sadly in the battle with Diantha Breloom fell in battle against Goodra.

Breloom Lv. 71.

Anyways surviving party members: 

Charizard Lv. 78 

Golurk Lv. 77

Snorlax Lv. 70

Blaziken Lv. 72

Dead Members: 

Breloom Lv. 71

Avalugg Lv. 75 

Total Run Time of Wonder Locke 31:43. 

Anyways during the parade Golurk took AZ too town 

However seeing AZ finally getting peace with himself brought a tear to my eyes. 

I have decided on my next run to get a Floette of the same color. 

So yea Wonderlocke is done.. kinda feel sad now. Well I guess I'll work on my Soul Silver Nuzlocke along with my Black Nuzlocke as well. So till next time guys.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay I recently started my first Nuzlocke run using FireRed.

Deaths... deaths everywhere.

I started off with a Charmander, and I named him Blaze. I grinded him to level eleven, and when I was finally allowed to catch a Pokemon, I ran into a Pidgey and I named him Gale.

Gale immediately died against a level five Spearrow. Since the Spearrow was in a new route, by the rules I had to catch it. Gale used tackle which did a decent amount of damage... sort of. Spearrow used peck which did a considerable amount. I knew Gale would be able to take another peck, so I went for another tackle. But the Sparrow's peck was a critical hit ;___;

Gale died, so I just had Blaze incinerate the Spearrow.

Time went on, and I caught another Pidgey and named her Flow, and then I caught a Caterpie and named him Silky. When facing Brock, Blaze who had evolved murdered everything with Metal Claw. Short after when fighting trainers Silky became a Butterfree.

Skip forward to Cerulean city and I now have a Manky named Snout, a Zubat named Fang, and a Rattata named Rogue. During my rival battle against Blue, Silky and his Squirtle faced off. It was extremely close... and Silky died. THAT FUCKING SQUIRTLE ONLY HAD A FEW HEALTH POINTS LEFT.

I didn't challenge Misty because I know I'll have my ass handed to me, so I go on to nugget bridge and also train. I somehow run into a Abra, not only do I run into one, but I manage to catch it! I named my Abra Blink.

I trained a lot, and I even went all the way to Vermillion city. I trained a lot, and decided to go and face Misty. After all Flow, and Blink have evolved. 

You know when Gyms have trainers inside the gym? Well yeah, some guy with a Sheldar killed my Manky Snout. After Snout died, I decided to go and train some more. During training Rogue evolved into a Raticate.

Finally feeling that I was ready to face Misty, and go in and beat all the trainers easily. When facing Misty, Blink the Kadabra one shotted her Staryu. When Starmie came out, I switched to Fang the Zubat and used bite. It did a small amount of damage, and the Starmie killed Fang with two water pulses.

This next part pisses me off.

I send out Rogue to kill Starmie, and use a hyper fang and quick attack combo. The Starmie is left with a few health points left, and during the fight Rogue takes a few water pulses. The last water pulse confuses Rogue, and I literally could have ended the fight with a quick attack. But nope, Rogue hits herself in confusion. Rogue died.

I send out Flow, and destroy Starmie with a critical quick attack.

With my team being Blaze, Flow, and Blink I move on to Vermillion. Before going on the S.S Anne I decide to go ahead to new routes, and I run into a Ekans, and name her Venom. I then go into Diglett's cave and catch myself a Diglett. I name her Tremor.

I then go in the S.S anne and blah blah blah defeated all the trainers and won the rival battle. Then I went to the gym, and Tremor beats all the electric type Pokemon.

Time goes on, and when fighting a random mountain hitch hiker bastard, Tremor is killed by a Onix. It was then I learned... Diglett has some shitty ass defense. 

After that going into a new route I run into a Rattata, and name him Buck. Then inside the cave that leads to Lavender Town(You know... the one where you need Flash) I go inside without using Flash and catch a Geodude, and name him Granite. While getting through the cave while running into countless Zubat, I face a trainer who's Geodude killed Granite.

Then Blink the Kadabra murdered everything in the cave. Literally. He's stronger than my starter now.

Currently my team is

Blaze the Charmeleon
Flow the Pidgeotto
Blink the Kadabra
Venom the Ekans
Buck the Rattata

Oh and Buck is way under leveled.


Currently in the graveyard box is

Gale the Pidgey
Silky the Butterfree
Snout the Mankey
Fang the Zubat
Rogue the Raticate
Tremor the Digglet
Granite the Geodude


I'm doing really shitty aren't I?


----------

